# 2013 Official Auburn Football Thread



## Unicoidawg (Jul 12, 2013)

Note: There will be an official thread for every team that has a big enough following here on GON. Most of us regulars have been here long enough to know who cheers for who and what not. These threads are meant for the fans of that school... That being said you can post in these threads if you are not for that school, just make make sure it is in a positive way. There will be no trash or smack talk tolerated.... This is your warning... and violators will be dealt with swiftly. Only one thread per team, any others found will be deleted once they are found. We enjoy the smack talk at times from rivals and such but these thread will not be used for that purpose..Carry on in the other threads as you wish as long as it's within the forum rules. We want the forum members to have a place to go talk about their football team without having to deal with smack talk from rival fans. We can all hold off of the nonsense in these threads, there are plenty of others for that types stuff. Infractions will be issued for any nonsense. Consider these threads to be like the "On Topic" forum and treat them as such.


----------



## golffreak (Jul 12, 2013)

I'll get it started... From a Bama fan. Auburn has a much better coach for the talent already in town. Things will pick up for AU over the next couple of years.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 13, 2013)

A few holes , some great talent , unproven qb , but new coach , great recruiters equals better days ahead...  now an forever WDE


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jul 13, 2013)

SEC football is better when Bama / Auburn is a great game....RTR


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 13, 2013)

Sniper Bob said:


> SEC football is better when Bama / Auburn is a great game....RTR



Agreed, its been one of the closest challenged games since the early 80's


----------



## Calcium (Jul 28, 2013)

War eagle!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 29, 2013)

yellowduckdog said:


> A few holes , some great talent , unproven qb , but new coach , great recruiters equals better days ahead...  now an forever WDE




Hey YDD...   Grabbing D'haquille Williams was a huge get for us.  I think he will make a unreal impact for us next year.   I dont think we will see him but one season but he will help bring the level of our receivers up..   I see him more like a Cordelle Patterson for the Vols..

Very excited to see what the defense will be this year.  I believe Lawson gets substantial playing time by the 4th game or so.  We will need the depth up front with the faster pace offense on the field.   I also think Montravious Adams will get some playing time.   He is probably a 3 year and out guy so I dont see him redshirting

We are doing a pretty good job on the recruiting trail as well.  I hope we can secure Roc Thomas.  He is a must have for us.   He could end up in T-Town but I really hope we get him..

Looking forward to sitting in my seats the first three games.  I really think we learn a lot by Miss St.  Hopefully, we can get up to speed before heading to Tiger Stadium in week 4

WDE and lets hope for a better season.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Aug 3, 2013)

Racean ROC Thomas commits WDE. Course plenty of time to get suits an $$$ but right now he's a tiger


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 6, 2013)

How's Nick Marshall doing over there?  Kind of a local product (played high school ball one county over.  I hear he has real chance to steal the starting job.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Aug 14, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> How's Nick Marshall doing over there?  Kind of a local product (played high school ball one county over.  I hear he has real chance to steal the starting job.



I just read that Marshall and Johnson would be getting the majority of snaps with the 1st team this week. And, that Kiel Frazier voluntarily moved to safety. After watching his play I sure don't get it. Need someone at safety who can bring it and he always looked to be tip toeing and scared to get hit to me. Even more puzzling is he was recruited by Coach Malzahn as QB and was ranked the #2 QB recruit in the country by both scout and espn. That sure didn't work out so hopefully Wallace, Marshall, or Johnson can step up and surprise everyone.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Aug 17, 2013)

Coach Malzahn named Nick Marshall starting QB today.
Nobody would have EVER believed this 2 years ago! If he can get those turnovers down from JC no telling what might happen with Malzahn's offense.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Aug 18, 2013)

Released D Mac for MJ possession ...looks like Gus is not putting up with much, not suspended for 1 game, GONE


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 18, 2013)

Question:

What are reasonable expectations for the Barn considering it's Malzahn's first season and it looks like y'all will be breaking in a new QB?

I'm sure it will be better than last year.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 18, 2013)

Looks like Malzahn's not taking any crap from players; kudos for setting the stage early.

http://espn.go.com/college-football/story/_/id/9576764/auburn-tigers-dismiss-demetruce-mcneal-arrest


----------



## yellowduckdog (Aug 18, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> Question:
> 
> What are reasonable expectations for the Barn considering it's Malzahn's first season and it looks like y'all will be breaking in a new QB?
> 
> I'm sure it will be better than last year.



No where to go but up ,7-8 would be considered a good season ..need an upset for that to happen


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Aug 20, 2013)

DE Dee Ford out for at least opener. The last thing we needed is to loose another starter on our D. I'm anxious for all the D starters to get healthy and be on the field at the same time so we can see what coach E J is going to have.


----------



## LanierSpots (Aug 22, 2013)

Dee has had a hard time staying healthy.  He has been hard to count on.  We have some injuries in the secondary as well.  Rudy Ford moving to corner does not make me all warm and fuzzy about the defense.

I think we are still a few years away from turning the corner.  We just cant keep guys playing.  

Hopefully, the older guys will really pick it up.  We need help from Sanders, Mincy, Nosa and Whit...   It is time for some of them to step up


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Aug 27, 2013)

LanierSpots said:


> Dee has had a hard time staying healthy.  He has been hard to count on.  We have some injuries in the secondary as well.  Rudy Ford moving to corner does not make me all warm and fuzzy about the defense.
> 
> I think we are still a few years away from turning the corner.  We just cant keep guys playing.
> 
> Hopefully, the older guys will really pick it up.  We need help from Sanders, Mincy, Nosa and Whit...   It is time for some of them to step up



I know that is right Sports, especially opening up with Mike Leach's "Air Raid" offense. Got a feeling we're going to see what we have in the secondary right out of the gate as far as pass coverage is concerned.


----------



## BOWROD (Sep 1, 2013)

*team*



Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> I know that is right Sports, especially opening up with Mike Leach's "Air Raid" offense. Got a feeling we're going to see what we have in the secondary right out of the gate as far as pass coverage is concerned.



They won..,,,,that's the positive ,,,,they very well may improve some in the near future,,,but still have a pitiful secondary(excluding therizie) ,,
,& I will say for me personally Holland is the worst linebacker I have ever seen start for auburn since I've been a fan ,and an offense that works on gimmick plays too much ,,,NO passing game what so ever ,,,I was expecting a 7-8 win season ,,but I honestly don't see it now based on this one game ,,I hope I'm wrong ,,,


----------



## yellowduckdog (Sep 1, 2013)

Nick had a lot of open looks ,and some were dropped but he has got to get better or it's gonna be another tough year. Agree about our secondary, Adams looked like a beast. We have got to get it together or Arky State could stand a chance. That said a w in the books that could've been an L


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Sep 1, 2013)

Yep hard to watch that one but I'll take the win. Can't get the image out of my head were our LB I think Frost was pancaked and put on his back.


----------



## boothy (Sep 1, 2013)

Once the defense made second half adjustments and the secondary went to more man coverage they played well.  Washington State had less than 100 yards passing in the second half.  The lack of pass rush was more of an issue than coverage.


----------



## kiltman (Sep 2, 2013)

We are un-defeated!  Ga Bulldogs can't say that!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Sep 2, 2013)

kiltman said:


> We are un-defeated!  Ga Bulldogs can't say that!



LOL, congrats


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 2, 2013)

My thoughts from the WSU game

Not bad.  There were certainly some things that we need to improve on but all in all, not bad for all the changes.

Nick Marshall will be fine.  He started off shaky but settled down a little as the game went on and got very little help from our receivers.  That is a worry point.  Which receivers will step up.  Sammie looked good but we got some drops from CJ and Lewis.  Cant have that.  Three of them hit the receiver in the facemask.  Cant blame Nick for that

The style of offense WSU ran really took the pass rush out of the game. A basic three step drop and short slant does not offer much time for a pass rush.  Gabe Wright started out strong and played well.  Not much to say about Montravious Adams but wow.  A sack on his first college play from scrimmage.  They were having serious problems blocking him.  I like.

The ends could have gotten more pressure but Sanders played well for his first start.  I do expect more from him since he has been here so long.  Lawson got in there a few snaps and was steady..

That short passing game basically took our linebackers out of the game.  I know everyone wants to rag on Holland but he did a good job calling the defense.  He missed a tackle or two but all in all was serviceable.  Kris Frost got blown up a few times and really has no discipline.  He is all over the place.  

Our secondary played well.  They gave up some yards but that is expected out of a Leach offense.  That short slant route was killing us but we tackled well and the guys did a great job playing man defense.   I look forward to our secondary being a strong part of our defense again.    Once we get Garrett and Ford back, we should be OK on defense.  

Offense was stale due to Marshall being shaky and everything not meshing.  The offensive line was just OK.  We did not dominate like I thought they would.  Hopefully, that will improve as we play more running teams.  I don't think we will play another team that will throw it 70 times this year.   LOL

All in all a good game.  I really hate it that the fans did not show up for the game.  It was very hot and sticky as we were there for 12 hours Saturday.  The stands had too many empty seats and the people that were there had no energy.   Hope that changes in upcoming weeks.

I hope  we can get something ironed out this week and be ready for SEC Play.   I actually feel better about the team after watching them play Saturday. Most of the issues I saw are fixable.  That is a plus

War Eagle


----------



## weagle (Sep 2, 2013)

That was a good win for our young team over a Mike Leach team.  Washington St is not a bad team.

Our young guys got some great experience and we have some some freshmen that are going to be studs.  I saw more push from our D-line yesterday than all of last year and conditioning looked to be good.

Offense was not clicking on all cylinders, but managed to scrape together enough plays to win and that's what counts.

Overall team effort was good and I was glad to see the intensity level from the coaching staff starting with Malzahn. 

I remain excited about the season.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Sep 12, 2013)

Ready for a SEC win! War Eagle!!


----------



## weagle (Sep 12, 2013)

Washington ST jumped up and beat USC last week, so that does give a little more shine on our win over them in the opener.

I think we will win this weekend, but we are still in the process of pulling it together.  I am happy with the intensity level on and off the field.


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 12, 2013)

We are showing some signs of improvement.  We still have a long ways to go but it is better.  The defense is tackling better, our secondary is sticking to man coverage and the defensive line is getting some push

On offense, Marshall is doing better but still looks nervous back there.  The backs are doing a great job and our offensive line is good at times.  

Still need some plays from our wide outs and we will see how we can do this year.  I feel better about the team than I did three weeks ago.

Enjoyed watching the game with you last week weagle.   Hope we can do it again....   WDE


----------



## golffreak (Sep 12, 2013)

Auburn beats MSU by 14. But loses next week in Death Valley to LSU. Gus is a huge upgrade, so I don't think that LSU runs away with it at all. Auburn is in bad need of some linebackers.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Sep 15, 2013)

War Eagle! 
Good strong drive to get the come from behind win. Hope this is just a sign of this teams demeanor and it should serve us well for the next close one. Good job Coach Gus Malzahn on going for it with only 10 seconds left, many or most coaches would have kicked the FG and took their chances in OT.
We're going to have to figure out how to run the ball in this legue if we don't want to be in this situation often. Marshal had a solid (except for the two int) 339 yard passing, but most importantly I like how he was responsible for 85 of the 88 yards final scoring drive. This team will need him to step up like this often in my opinion.
I read that it had been 686 days since our last SEC victory...... It felt at least double that to me!
Good win.
War Eagle!


----------



## LanierSpots (Sep 16, 2013)

That was a nice win.   No matter how it happened, it was a good win.  We would have lost that game last year.   We would not have had a QB who could have made that drive

Nick Marshall grew up just a bit in that last 2 mins.  Glad to see him take the game over and play a perfect series...

We have some great things going good with the team and still some things that need to improve.  We are not getting much push up front on either side of the ball consistently.  Our defensive line is not getting any pressure on the QB early in games.   The State QB had plenty of time to make his progressions.  Not good.

Our offensive line is not making any holes.  This will have to improve fast if our inside running game is to help us.  We cant run it outside all the time.   

The passing game was good this weekend.   Other than a few drops and that one big bomb that Marshall missed, AGAIN,  it was pretty good.   Our secondary still played well other than playing soft zone late.  Didnt like to see that.  I think  we should stay with the man coverage.  I think we will once Davis is back in there.

Big test this weekend.  LSU is firing on all cylinders right not.  Would love to see the guys compete with them all game.   

We will have to run the ball to win.  That is mostly based on our offensive line.   Must get it together.

WDE


----------



## BOWROD (Sep 21, 2013)

*auburn*

Wow,,I have to say even with the terrible start they got off to against Lsu,,,there is alot of fight &heart on this team,,,we just need some better linebackers ,,and a QB,,instead of an athlete,,!!!! We're headed in the right direction,,


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Sep 22, 2013)

bonehead-rm said:


> Wow,,I have to say even with the terrible start they got off to against Lsu,,,there is alot of fight &heart on this team,,,we just need some better linebackers ,,and a QB,,instead of an athlete,,!!!! We're headed in the right direction,,



The last two minutes was exciting and they showed some life, but I've got to say the rest of it was miserable to watch. Most of the game they were man handled. Looked like a high school JV team playing against grown men (understanding LSU's 245 lb. fullbacks will do that) and we had no answers. With the exception of the last 5 minutes, that was the slooooooooowest Auburn game in a while. If we're going to field such a tiny team and be "up tempo" then we need to be "up tempo". That on-side kick we lost hurt and could have really changed the game. It looked like we had it to me.
I guess the reason I'm ranting is I am sick of seeing all these attempted arm tackles and DB's trying to tackle with their back by diving at the ball carriers feet!
I'll admit there was a few good signs tonight but not near what I think we all want to see. I'm saying all this because I don't think LSU is the team they have been the last few years but of course I could be wrong and they could be the real deal (especially with those backs) and if that's the case maybe we aren't quite as bad as we looked tonight.
Either way I guess what could have been real bad ended sort of respectable given where we've been and are currently. The week after next we should no more with Ol Miss.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 5, 2013)

Great win tonight over Ol Miss.
The D looked way better tonight than they have in a while and they were on the field a lot. Dee Ford and really the D line brought good pressure all night..... We need to keep it up especially going forward with this schedule.
War Eagle!!!!


----------



## kiltman (Oct 6, 2013)

They did look a lot better last night.  I also would have to say that Ole Miss wasn't playing as good as they were the first of the season.  But, I'll take a win anytime. We should have at least 6 wins at the end of the year, but I'll thinking 8.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Oct 6, 2013)

D stepped up tailgate went well, need receivers that catch an attempt to catch balls . Big win in the sec , one step at a time....

WDE


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 7, 2013)

Great game by the defensive line Saturday night.   The DB's played well at times.   Our offense is sputtering but getting the job done.  Hopefully, adding the QB runs in there will make the passing game work better.   

Looking much better every week and I truly believe we will be 8-2 when UGA comes to town.    Looking forward to everyone getting healthy and continuing to play hard

WDE


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 13, 2013)

Well, for those of you who did not get to see it, I was at the game yesterday when we played Western Carolina..  

Jeremy Johnson is a stud.   This guy is eventually going to be a awesome quarterback for Auburn.   He can make the throws, he is very large and does not get nervous.  He just about played a flawless game.   

Of course it was WCU but his presence and motion was beautiful.....   I dont know how much we will get to see him this year, I hope Nick Marshall is healing, but if you get the chance, go to the game and watch him

Our future at QB is looking better.   And I wont even go into our running game that run up over 500 yards yesterday.   

Back in the top 25 today as well.   The Gus Bus is starting to pick up steam.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Oct 13, 2013)

LanierSpots said:


> Well, for those of you who did not get to see it, I was at the game yesterday when we played Western Carolina..
> 
> Jeremy Johnson is a stud.   This guy is eventually going to be a awesome quarterback for Auburn.   He can make the throws, he is very large and does not get nervous.  He just about played a flawless game.
> 
> ...



Luv it thanks Lanier had sball all weekend for the last time so on to duck season and some AU football


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 14, 2013)

LanierSpots said:


> Well, for those of you who did not get to see it, I was at the game yesterday when we played Western Carolina..
> 
> Jeremy Johnson is a stud.   This guy is eventually going to be a awesome quarterback for Auburn.   He can make the throws, he is very large and does not get nervous.  He just about played a flawless game.
> 
> ...



Glad to hear that encouraging news. We really need a QB that is going to be there for a while and run this offense.
War Eagle ... And sure glad to see us back in the AP top 25 lets just hope we can play like it this weekend @ A&M.


----------



## Bow Only (Oct 14, 2013)

Johnson's release is incredibly fast and he throws a very good ball.  His deep balls have touch but he under threw several of them.  His arm isn't as strong as Nick's but not many QB's have an arm like his.  I was very pleased by Jeremy's presence and the sky is the limit for him.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 14, 2013)

He really did everything well.  Other than run the ball.  He did not run much and when he did, he did not look comfortable.  I am not sure if it was jitters because he looked fine in High School.  

If he is less of a runner, the offense will have to change a little.  Its hard to run the read option correctly, if the QB is no run threat.   Hence Chris Todd.

But he looked great back there calling the plays and running the offense.  Of course, we played a up beat high school but for the most part, you could see he is going to be a player.

This weekend will be a tough test.  I think it will be our hardest game we have left.   We do not play well against mobile QB's.   JFF will get yards, we just have to stop them from scoring.   

WDE


----------



## yellowduckdog (Oct 16, 2013)

*AU all access on BSPN*

AU on BSPN right now not sure of replays


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 17, 2013)

yellowduckdog said:


> AU on BSPN right now not sure of replays




Yea, I watched it.  Not much content.  Except when CJ Uzamah told Tre Mason to go work on getting taller. 


Just a ra ra show.  Kinds of like the Auburn Everyday show.  

What do you guys think?  Are we ready for Johney Football this weekend?


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 17, 2013)

LanierSpots said:


> Yea, I watched it.  Not much content.  Except when CJ Uzamah told Tre Mason to go work on getting taller.
> 
> 
> Just a ra ra show.  Kinds of like the Auburn Everyday show.
> ...



Going to be a track meet that Auburn wins. I say Auburn by 3 in a very high scoring game.


----------



## riprap (Oct 17, 2013)

I will be more than likely listening on the radio. I don't know much about the Auburn broadcast team, but last year it sounded like they wanted to slit their wrists on a couple of games. 

I say Johnny takes over in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 17, 2013)

LanierSpots said:


> Yea, I watched it.  Not much content.  Except when CJ Uzamah told Tre Mason to go work on getting taller.
> 
> 
> Just a ra ra show.  Kinds of like the Auburn Everyday show.
> ...



Hard to tell about this one. I could see a blood bath against or a shoot out to the end depending on who has the ball last. I would say if Manziel is on (but he's always on) it could get bad so think if we can keep momentum in our favor, not turn the ball over, have a successful running game from our backs and not depending on Marshall on busted plays we will have a much better chance. Manziel is going to do his thing we just HAVE to TACKLE and try to minimize yards after catch. DB's & LB's gotta step up to give us a chance.
WAR EAGLE!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 17, 2013)

yea Chris, I think we have a punchers chance in this one.   Marshall is the key.  If he can keep us in it during the first half, we have a shot.  Our defense can just contain JFF, that will be key.   

The big receiver worries me as well.  No one has slowed him down and we do not have  a big corner who can contain him.   

We will see.  Cant wait to watch the game.


----------



## srb (Oct 18, 2013)

*Nice Piant Job Au!*

Thought I would say it here ,1 car has  a nice sponsor  this weekend......Something different this weekend in Alabama.


----------



## golffreak (Oct 18, 2013)

Auburn will play well and be in it for most of the game. I just think that TAM winds up winning by 10.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 19, 2013)

I don't see Marshall as having that cannon arm or pinpoint passing skills to be really scary to a defense. I know he can throw it 2 miles in the air, something like 75 yds. But watch out for Tyler Queen coming in next year, he is from N Cobb high, and at 6`2  230 lbs he is a beast. Strong arm and runs like a deer in rut.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Oct 19, 2013)

The kid behind NM is an incredible kid and is just a true freshman,look for him to play some today #6


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 19, 2013)

Jeremy Johnson is Auburns future QB.  There is really no doubt about it.  He may even start this year a few games.   Queen is a good kid but will ride the pine along with the others behind Johnson.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 19, 2013)

War Eagle!!!!!!

Great win! Great Game!
Biggest part of this game was that 96 yard drive in the first half!


----------



## atlashunter (Oct 19, 2013)

Tough loss for the aggies. Congrats to Auburn. They earned it.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Oct 19, 2013)

chris 195 7/8 b&c said:


> war eagle!!!!!!
> 
> great win! Great game!
> Biggest part of this game was that 96 yard drive in the first half!



wde


----------



## boothy (Oct 19, 2013)

War Eagle!


----------



## collardncornbread (Oct 19, 2013)

War eeaagllleee!!


----------



## Luckybuck (Oct 19, 2013)

A big win today for Auburn family, much improved football team over that of last year.


----------



## georgiadawgs44 (Oct 19, 2013)

I liked how the game ended, with Johnny Cash on his rear end! Great  win fellers, congrats!


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 19, 2013)

golffreak said:


> Auburn will play well and be in it for most of the game. I just think that TAM winds up winning by 10.




Derp.  

What happened to this being a Auburn thread?  


Big win for us obviously.   We won the game and our defense did as good as a job as you could ask.    Containing and beating up JFF is not a easy task.  

Big road win and a nice start to the second half of the season..

WDE guys.


----------



## weagle (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm on the road this weekend and watched the game at Mugshots in Mobile Alabama.  The place was wild. 

That was the funnest Auburn game to watch in several years.

The thing I really like is this team is getting MUCH better every week.  

These kids have bought in to the Malzahn program and they are giving max effort.

Great win. WDE!


----------



## mike1225 (Oct 20, 2013)

War Eagle! We are ahead of what I was expecting!


----------



## WickedTider (Oct 20, 2013)

Hey guys, great win for Auburn. Looks like there may be a lot riding on the Iron Bowl. 
Congrats again.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 20, 2013)

Auburn & TAM combined for 1217 yards... WOW
What's even crazier is that moster receiver they have Mike Evans had 287 yards with 4 TD's. Sure wish he was a Sr. or that JFF leaves and they can't find anyone to get him the ball next year.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 20, 2013)

WickedTider said:


> Hey guys, great win for Auburn. Looks like there may be a lot riding on the Iron Bowl.
> Congrats again.




I would not get too far ahead.   We still have two SEC road games that will both be very tough and a crippled UGA team at home that has owned us as of late.    

Having Florida Atlantic this week is nice.   It will give our coaches time to ground our team a little.  Back down to earth before they go to Fayetteville and play Arkansas..  

This team will fight.  No doubt about that..


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 20, 2013)

Just saw where Auburn #1 car driven by McMurry won at Talladega today.
Guess it was a good weekend to be sporting the AU on your helmet & hood.
War Eagle!


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 20, 2013)

Well, from 3-9 to #11 in the BCS polls.  Its a small victory but I will take it.   Huge swing.     Now lets take care of FAU and get ready for Arky.

The Gus Bus is starting to pick up some steam


----------



## yellowduckdog (Oct 21, 2013)

LanierSpots said:


> Well, from 3-9 to #11 in the BCS polls.  Its a small victory but I will take it.   Huge swing.     Now lets take care of FAU and get ready for Arky.
> 
> The Gus Bus is starting to pick up some steam



Yeah, not sure I like all the attn early but it sure beats the alternative. I believe we can compete in all the remaining games, which is somewhat of a change of thought for me ast least..


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 21, 2013)

Buddy at work says J Johnson is a real stud and future qb..I was telling him about watching qb commit Queen on TV Friday night. His North Cobb team beat a stout McEachern team with Queen playing very well.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 24, 2013)

yellowduckdog said:


> Yeah, not sure I like all the attn early but it sure beats the alternative. I believe we can compete in all the remaining games, which is somewhat of a change of thought for me ast least..




yea, I also worry about the team and fans getting the big head right now.  I think Gus will keep them grounded.  Winning at Arkansas will be a big win.  I know they have not been that good this year but they always play us tough and this team needs to "get use to" winning games they should win.  

Tennessee will be another rough one.  They are also getting better and are hungry.  I think we have a little more talent right now but we will see.  

Looking forward to the game this weekend...

War Eagle !!!!


----------



## weagle (Oct 24, 2013)

I agree Spots.  This team is going to have to scrap for every win.  

Right after Coach Malzahn was hired, I attended a meeting of former players and he gave a fairly brief but focused speech.  His final statement was:   " I can't guarantee a specific number of wins, but I can and will guarantee that Auburn will field a team that you will be proud of"

I am very proud of this team.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 28, 2013)

Well the BCS was not too kind to us last night but it will all work out in the wash.  OU jumping us was bad.   There is no logical reason why they jumped us.  We have better wins, a better loss and a tougher schedule but whatever.

With some of the teams in front of us playing each other, we have a opportunity to move up if we can take care of our own business.  Arky will be out for blood this weekend.  This game will be a real test on the road.   We will see if our kids will gut it out.  Then on to Knoxville next week.

Miami will more than likely get curb stomped by FSU this weekend.  They have just been holding on for the past few weeks.  They look very over rated but do deserve to be where they are since they have not lost.   I don't think Clemson was a good as we first thought as is Mizz.  OU playing Baylor will work that one out as well

I look for us to stack the box against Arky this weekend.  Their passing game has been horrible.   I just don't see them running up the yards against our front 4.  I could be wrong but that has been our strength..

I heard that Nick Marshall practiced yesterday and was fine.  Thats good news..  As good as Jeremy Johnson has looked in the two games he has played in, Im not sure he is ready to take over the team yet.  Marshall has been excellent and I want him back there the rest of the year.    And probably next.

7-1 feels great and looking forward to seeing this team improve.   

WDE !!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 28, 2013)

LanierSpots said:


> Arky will be out for blood this weekend.  This game will be a real test on the road.



Why?  Why do y'all SEC types do that?  Ark is turble.  If this game is a real test, it mens you're not that good.  I heard a UF fan building up Ark as a test. 

I know they play in the SEC, but Ark is horrible.

Y'all should win this one going away.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Oct 28, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> Why?  Why do y'all SEC types do that?  Ark is turble.  If this game is a real test, it mens you're not that good.  I heard a UF fan building up Ark as a test.
> 
> I know they play in the SEC, but Ark is horrible.
> 
> Y'all should win this one going away.



Kinda like NC state an FSU ,Arky always has given AU fits in the past even when we had a better team? Now it's a new day for both teams but that is why Spots is saying that..  WDE


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 28, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> Why?  Why do y'all SEC types do that?  Ark is turble.  If this game is a real test, it mens you're not that good.  I heard a UF fan building up Ark as a test.
> 
> I know they play in the SEC, but Ark is horrible.
> 
> Y'all should win this one going away.




No doubt we should win easily.  If it were South Carolina or Tennessee, I would be more confident.  For some reason, Arky always throws us fits.    We should win by 14.  If we win by 1 or 50, it won't matter.   We won't gain much by beating them because they are so bad but I will be glad when that one is over and we move on to Tennessee.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 28, 2013)

Auburn should be ahead of clemson and Oklahoma in the BCS.


----------



## LanierSpots (Oct 28, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Auburn should be ahead of clemson and Oklahoma in the BCS.



I will agree with OU.  Our body of work is much better.   I would say we should be even with Clemson.   I could see it either way.  We have a better win but not by much.   

Our loss is not as bad as theirs……


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 28, 2013)

LanierSpots said:


> I will agree with OU.  Our body of work is much better.   I would say we should be even with Clemson.   I could see it either way.  We have a better win but not by much.
> 
> Our loss is not as bad as theirs……



True


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Oct 29, 2013)

Arkansas head coach Bret Beilema needs to quit worrying about CGM...... He's a joke.... Now he is griping about Auburn not sending him appropriate game film from last weeks win over FL Atl.
Here, I'll let the cat out of the bag and give him some insight............ Ready......... We gonna run the ball!

In all seriousness, I'll be happy with a win no matter the score given the fact that they always play us tough. I really think and hope our D focuses on fundament tackling this week. Ark's running back Collins make me nervous. I look for Dee Ford to keep it up and also Jonathan Jone to have another solid game since his return last week.

All in all,  Auburn has put together a GREAT 1st 3/4 of this season and I hope we continue to improve each week.

War Eagle.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 29, 2013)

LanierSpots said:


> If we win by 1 or 50, it won't matter.   We won't gain much by beating them because they are so bad but I will be glad when that one is over and we move on to Tennessee.



Margin of victory SHOULD be figured into the computer rankings.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 1, 2013)

Alright guys, game day tomorrow…..   We need this win on the road…     Hopefully Nick's shoulder is OK and he can go.  I know JJ is looking good but I don't think he is ready to be thrown to the wolves..

Looking forward to the game and War Eagle…


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 1, 2013)

Pullem thrust spots I am in Iowa in route to North Dakota for ring necks and mallards I hope to pick it up on my iPad some how. Not to sure about that in this rural of an area.

WDE


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 1, 2013)

yellowduckdog said:


> Pullem thrust spots I am in Iowa in route to North Dakota for ring necks and mallards I hope to pick it up on my iPad some how. Not to sure about that in this rural of an area.
> 
> WDE



We were going to Fayetteville but decided to go to Knoxville next week instead.  Its just a much shorter (and cheaper) trip.  We are saving a little since it appears we will get a much better bowl than we initially thought.   

Hoping for the Sugar bowl.  We would need to play outstanding for the next three weeks but it can happen…  

We will go where ever.  But if it can't be New Orleans, Id like to spend New Years day in Florida.


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 1, 2013)

Nick didn't throw until Tuesday so his shoulder is still tender.  I'm afraid the extra week the piggies had to prepare is going to hurt.  They also have something to prove.  I hope we aren't looking ahead because road games in the SEC don't come easy.  

IMO, we don't match up as well to their pro style attack.  Let's hope they are as bad as they have looked.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 2, 2013)

Bow Only said:


> Nick didn't throw until Tuesday so his shoulder is still tender.  I'm afraid the extra week the piggies had to prepare is going to hurt.  They also have something to prove.  I hope we aren't looking ahead because road games in the SEC don't come easy.
> 
> IMO, we don't match up as well to their pro style attack.  Let's hope they are as bad as they have looked.





We will be fine.   Our defensive line will do well in this game and Arkansas is just not that good on offense.  I read this morning where Nick is fine and starting.  The secondary for Arkansas is their weakest position.  If Jeremy Johnson has to play, he will be able to throw the ball around just fine.

No way they are looking ahead.  I think the guys and Gus "Want" to win this game.   They have been on us lately.  I don't see Gus taking his foot off the pedal if he gets the chance.

War Eagle guys


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 2, 2013)

Not a great performance tonight but we are 8-1 boys…   If you are worried about how we played tonight, just think about last year.  You will cheer up right quick.   LOL


Tennessee is next


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Nov 2, 2013)

LanierSpots said:


> Not a great performance tonight but we are 8-1 boys…   If you are worried about how we played tonight, just think about last year.  You will cheer up right quick.   LOL
> 
> 
> Tennessee is next



^^^^
War Eagle!!!!


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 3, 2013)

The main problem I see is that pro-style teams gash us up the middle.  We've got a pretty important pro-style team on the horizon.......


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 3, 2013)

Bow Only said:


> The main problem I see is that pro-style teams gash us up the middle.  We've got a pretty important pro-style team on the horizon.......




Yea, I was not crazy about some of what happened but we are still very weak at line backer and that will continue all season.  You can't stop the run with crap backers.  It will hurt us until we fill those spots.  

But we went on the road and won by 18 and didn't play well.   I will take it after last year and just sit here and drink my 8-1 coffee.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 7, 2013)

Another big road game this Saturday.  I hate it that we are starting at noon but it is what it is.   Honestly, I just can't see us losing to the Vols.  They are hurting bad right now.  A new QB, a new head coach who was not left much.  Our running game should dominate this game.   I may be wrong but I see us winning by more than 10

They will be back eventually with the great recruiting that Butch has brought.   No doubt.  But this game should be a win for us and on to our last two games at home.

WDE and looking forward to Saturday


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Nov 7, 2013)

I like our odds also.... Best SEC running offense VS the worst SEC run defense.
I just hope we don't suffer some or any of the devastating injuries that many SEC teams have been hit with while visiting  Neyland stadium this year.
A win at this point of this season would be HUGE and more importantly a 9-1 record going into those last two rivalry games would no doubt boost our confidence and hopefully get into the heads of both ga and bama.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 9, 2013)

Big win, just got in from N Dakota so I haven't watched the replay, heard bits of it on radio. Is nick still hurt or are we just running till they stop it ? Like I said I didn't get to watch and was wondering from some who did watch. 

Regardless on to uga week two good off. Vs so-so DEF, gonna be fun around the house this week as my wife is a uga grad ....

WDE 9-1


----------



## mike1225 (Nov 9, 2013)

Nick is not hurt & they could'nt stop the run.We had over 400 yards rushing.Nick Marshall had 214.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 9, 2013)

Game went about like I thought it would.  Their defense is just paper thin right now.  Vols are recruiting well and will be a force soon.  They just need a QB and some back up players…  

Enjoy this one this weekend and on to UGA next weekend at home.   In a way, I wish we were a little more balanced on offense but our rushing attack seems unstoppable right now.   We have gashed everyone we have played for weeks now.  Nick is coming on strong and the offensive line is playing well

WDE and 9-1 feels awesome...


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 12, 2013)

Big game this Saturday.   Probably our biggest of the year to date.  I honestly believe if we can pull out the win this weekend against UGA, we will go to a BCS bowl.   Sugar or possibly a at large bid…   

I think Marshall will have to throw the ball a little more than we have been since Georgia has a decent run defense.  A few passes could open up some lanes for our backs to run through….  It should be a great atmosphere at Jordan Hare all weekend.   Of course, we will be there early on Saturday and stay till when ever…

Hopefully, our guys won't get drug into a thug fest with UGA as we have been one of the least penalized teams in the SEC this year.   I am sure Gus will warn the guys about that tactic…

WDE guys and this is a biggie.   Hopefully, we can finally get over the hump against these guys.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 13, 2013)

LanierSpots said:


> Big game this Saturday.   Probably our biggest of the year to date.  I honestly believe if we can pull out the win this weekend against UGA, we will go to a BCS bowl.   Sugar or possibly a at large bid…
> 
> I think Marshall will have to throw the ball a little more than we have been since Georgia has a decent run defense.  A few passes could open up some lanes for our backs to run through….  It should be a great atmosphere at Jordan Hare all weekend.   Of course, we will be there early on Saturday and stay till when ever…
> 
> ...



Big game for sure at this house my wife and all her family are uga grads an this game always bring out all the bad of all of them. I thnk uga recruits nothing but angels and are in church when not at practice ,  sick of hearing all of it let's get in on. 
    WDE


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 13, 2013)

If Conley can cut, he will be trouble.  Without him, Murray doesn't have a go to guy.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 13, 2013)

Bow Only said:


> If Conley can cut, he will be trouble.  Without him, Murray doesn't have a go to guy.



Conley played for the school I coach at he is a great player & kid to boot


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 14, 2013)

yellowduckdog said:


> Conley played for the school I coach at he is a great player & kid to boot



Had a fishing trip this week with the next door neighbor of one of our recruits.  Nice Ruffin.   Guy said Nick was a outstanding kid.   Always good to hear…   


YDD, you going Saturday?  We are heading down early Saturday morning.  Hopefully staying late.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 14, 2013)

LanierSpots said:


> Had a fishing trip this week with the next door neighbor of one of our recruits.  Nice Ruffin.   Guy said Nick was a outstanding kid.   Always good to hear…
> 
> 
> YDD, you going Saturday?  We are heading down early Saturday morning.  Hopefully staying late.



No I have had youth waterfowl day at our place in Rome for the past 5 years so I'll be there with 10 kids introducing kids to water fowling. I had tix but my gave them to my friend , I'll be stuck watching at home. Should be a very exciting game.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 16, 2013)

Well I bet that was a blast of a game to be at,lady luck shined on us alittle felt like we kinda got on our heels late. We could delve into the shoulda woulda but I said at the beginning we would be 8-4 to 7-5 so what do I know.? I am proud that we was in a game late to win a game where as last year we were not. Proud to be an Auburn Tiger

Long day with youth waterfowl and intense ballgame but WDE


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 16, 2013)

It was a great win, but the two bad reviewed calls don't sit well with me.  CBS had 22 cameras at the game and we didn't get to see them.  They put it up on the Jumbotron and the people at the game could see he was down.  If your elbow or forearm touches the ground, you are down.  Great win, now one more.


----------



## oops1 (Nov 16, 2013)

Ohh.. He was way down ! Bad call!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2013)

Did they put the Auburn fumble that UGA had and the ref gave to Auburn on the screen. Refs did not help anybody but pure luck at the end helped Auburn. THWA


----------



## boothy (Nov 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Did they put the Auburn fumble that UGA had and the ref gave to Auburn on the screen. Refs did not help anybody but pure luck at the end helped Auburn. THWA



Call it luck or call it a miracle.  I call it one thing, a win.  WDE!


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 16, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Did they put the Auburn fumble that UGA had and the ref gave to Auburn on the screen. Refs did not help anybody but pure luck at the end helped Auburn. THWA



Uga always the victim


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2013)

My Bad I meant to post that in the UGA vs Auburn thread. I am as confused as the Georgia defense.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 16, 2013)

Good game Tigers.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Nov 16, 2013)

Wow!!!!!!
Not at all happy about letting a 20 point lead get away in the 4th quarter.................. But wow what an ending.
W = I'll take it.
Never would have guesed we would be 10-1 goin into the Iron Bowl before this season...... Imagine what payout would've been if you'ld bet that 13 or 14 weeks ago.

War Eagle!!!!


----------



## dixiecutter (Nov 17, 2013)

we were behind every week in 2011 too. its just how we do it. we got this whole team besides jake holland and jay prosch coming back next year. war eagle.


----------



## WickedTider (Nov 17, 2013)

Big win. Iron Bowl is going to be a doozy.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 17, 2013)

Unbelievable.   What a unreal 4th quarter.   Game should have never come to that but Karma reared its ugly head after the bogus TD call on Murray's run.   

I have been to a lot of football games in my life but I have never experienced anything like that.   When that ball fell in Lewis's hands, I could not hear anything and the upper deck of JHS was moving.  It was the loudest thing I have ever heard and I was in Glendale when Wes kicked the Field goal to beat Oregon.   

I honestly can't say that I have driven from Flowery Branch to Auburn one day and come back the next after the sun had come up.   


What a game and what a night.  I am going to bed.   

WDE guys and Karma has a way of finding its way to the deserving.


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 18, 2013)

I was at the Iron Bowl in 89, LSU in 04, UF in 06, but I didn't make this one.  This one had to be as loud or louder.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 18, 2013)

I was at LSU in 04, UF in 06 and every game in 2010 including Glendale.  Saturday night was louder.

Much louder..

If you want to know how loud it was, here it is.  I would advice you to turn your speakers down


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 18, 2013)

*ga fans*

I know I am married to one, but my god have you ever heard so much whiny - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - people in your life. Most of my coworkers are uga grads and all I have heard is how lucky this an refs that? Apparently this board is the same way. In the end it's just a game but I swear you would have thought the world was ending
  I am also aware that we live amongst them and not all are that way but it is quite hilarious to hear them fume about what should've been called and or happened ... I post this here as to not poke the hornets nest but are any of my fellow AU grads / fans experiencing the same?


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 18, 2013)

yellowduckdog said:


> I know I am married to one, but my god have you ever heard so much whiny - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - people in your life. Most of my coworkers are uga grads and all I have heard is how lucky this an refs that? Apparently this board is the same way. In the end it's just a game but I swear you would have thought the world was ending
> I am also aware that we live amongst them and not all are that way but it is quite hilarious to hear them fume about what should've been called and or happened ... I post this here as to not poke the hornets nest but are any of my fellow AU grads / fans experiencing the same?




Did you actually expect anything different?   I hope not.  

I have left my UGA friends alone.  The 3 quarter beat down had them down enough after all the smack they talked this week.  No way we were going to run the ball on them.  What ever.  None of them game Auburn the credit they have deserved this year.  Its always just one more excuse after the next.   Boring after a while.


----------



## boothy (Nov 18, 2013)

yellowduckdog said:


> I know I am married to one, but my god have you ever heard so much whiny - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - people in your life. Most of my coworkers are uga grads and all I have heard is how lucky this an refs that? Apparently this board is the same way. In the end it's just a game but I swear you would have thought the world was ending
> I am also aware that we live amongst them and not all are that way but it is quite hilarious to hear them fume about what should've been called and or happened ... I post this here as to not poke the hornets nest but are any of my fellow AU grads / fans experiencing the same?



That is the way of the dawgs.  

A game they lose can never be a good hard fought game.  Where the other team makes a few more plays.  It is always we gave them this, we gave them that, the refs are against us.


----------



## mike1225 (Nov 18, 2013)

I came out of the Auburn Fan Closet & poked the nest in one of the other threads. I took my punishment & headed on back the closet!


----------



## JKnieper (Nov 18, 2013)

Y'all need to lighten up on the bulldog nation.  Their "1980 Year Of The Dawgs" VHS tapes are really getting scratchy these days. 

The biggest question I have right now is do I cut my daughter and UGA grad wife loose for the iron bowl?   I can sell their tics and finance Christmas at this point!  My son would kill me in my sleep if I sold his so I won't go there!


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 18, 2013)

*From another site*

But does very well in summing up today's dawg fan



Like pretty much everyone else here, for the many years I've been watching and going to Auburn football games, the Georgia game has held a special place. Oldest rivalry in the south, close distance between the two schools, the intermarriage (so to speak) of AU and UGa people at each other's programs, etc. There always seemed to be a special bond of respect between the two schools. Not love or affection, by any means. None of the "Co-Number 1" stuff. But certainly not hate by any means. Respect, pure and simple, and a common pride in that oldest rivalry.

All that has changed. In the last decade I've noticed an incredible shift of attitudes on the part of Georgia's fans. Where once they saw AU as an equal... as they should... now they have a very Alabama-like attitude towards Auburn: a lesser school not worthy of the greatness that is Athens. This is a puzzling attitude change, to be certain, all the more because there's absolutely no reason to hold such attitude. In any metric you can look at... sports, academic standards, reputation of the university... there's no area where Georgia is significantly superior to Auburn. Especially in sports. As one poster here has put it in the past, "Georgia has become Alabama without the titles". And that's a good point. If you're going to have that Tuscaloosa-like snotty sense of entitlement, shouldn't you have a record to warrant it? Simply declaring yourself superior means nothing. Prove it.

So why the change? Did Mark Richt bring this attitude with him from Florida State? Did it start with his playing days in Miami? He has a reputation as a fine Christian man, but something has to explain this sea change in Georgia fans. They certainly weren't like this under Dooley.

Regardless of the reason, the reaction of their fans in general to the game, and specifically their utter bitter hatred of anything Auburn has caused me to look at them in a different light now. They really are Alabama without the titles. And the lack of titles... whose fault is that? Auburn's? They seem bitter that Auburn has won a title and is back on track to chase more, as if they deserve national championships and some unfair god of football has denied them what is rightfully theirs and given it to Auburn instead (and they seem to be bitter that so many other SEC teams have managed titles in the recent past, but not them). When we see attitudes like this in children, we spank them. So Georgia fans need a reality check. If your beloved program hasn't won a title in 3 decades, you need to look to yourselves for the fault. Not us, or anyone else. And considering how UGa always seems to come up short, perhaps a little humility is in order until that changes. Your coaching staff has had lights-out recruiting, with some of the very best talent in the nation. Your schedule hasn't been any more or less difficult than other SEC teams. If there's a reason you can't win titles, Georgia fans, I'd start looking inward instead of hating Auburn "with the fire of a thousand suns" as one Dawg put it. Stealing from the Bard here, the fault lies not in the stars, but in Athens Georgia.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Nov 20, 2013)

Defense getting a little deeper next year as DB Stephen Roberts flips from bama and commits to AU.  
War Eagle.
http://espn.go.com/college-sports/r...mson-tide-lose-second-espn-300-recruit-3-days


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 20, 2013)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> Defense getting a little deeper next year as DB Stephen Roberts flips from bama and commits to AU.
> War Eagle.
> http://espn.go.com/college-sports/r...mson-tide-lose-second-espn-300-recruit-3-days



Needed that for sure regardless if he flipped from the bammers


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 21, 2013)

yellowduckdog said:


> Needed that for sure regardless if he flipped from the bammers



Yep.  Nice pick up on him and we also got a commitment from a big JUCO defensive lineman yesterday.

Nice to pick up a few guys right now.   I hope we can hold on to Roc.  I think Dequille will bolt though..


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 24, 2013)

Gentlemen, it all comes down to Saturday…  Cant wait.  Will be there as usual.   

WDE


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Nov 24, 2013)

Biggest Iron Bowl I can remember for both teams equally.
War Eagle!


----------



## GASeminole (Nov 24, 2013)

Too bad they already set the time. This should be a 8pm game. 

Whoever wins this game, I hope they make it to the NCG. Will be disappointing to many if not


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 24, 2013)

GASeminole said:


> Too bad they already set the time. This should be a 8pm game.
> 
> Whoever wins this game, I hope they make it to the NCG. Will be disappointing to many if not





I would have loved a night game in Jordan Hare.  The 3:30 game is OK since it will be cold but nothing like a night game there.


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 24, 2013)

LanierSpots said:


> I would have loved a night game in Jordan Hare.  The 3:30 game is OK since it will be cold but nothing like a night game there.



3:30 game means Verne will call it.  He's terrible.


----------



## Kawaliga (Nov 24, 2013)

Yeah, ol' humpty dumpty will probably moan "oh no" every time things don't go the "tahds" way.


----------



## stravis (Nov 25, 2013)

LanierSpots said:


> I think Dequille will bolt though..



From what I hear our main competition for Dhaquile (sp) is LSU. I read this weekend that he was supposed to be there for the ATM game but missed it. With Mettenberger gone after this year, I think we've got a chance to hold onto him. Hopefully he makes it to the plains this weekend and we win. That would go a long way, I think.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 25, 2013)

Bow Only said:


> 3:30 game means Verne will call it.  He's terrible.



Good luck with that.  I will be at the game so I don't have to listen to him     






stravis said:


> From what I hear our main competition for Dhaquile (sp) is LSU. I read this weekend that he was supposed to be there for the ATM game but missed it. With Mettenberger gone after this year, I think we've got a chance to hold onto him. Hopefully he makes it to the plains this weekend and we win. That would go a long way, I think.



I think LSU is our biggest issue as well.  I would love for him to stick but I think he is looking for a big season then bolt to the NFL.  Gus is going to have to sell him on an improved passing game if he stays.  LOL


----------



## stravis (Nov 25, 2013)

LanierSpots said:


> Good luck with that.  I will be at the game so I don't have to listen to him
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe we can display our passing game this Saturday.


----------



## LanierSpots (Nov 26, 2013)

stravis said:


> Maybe we can display our passing game this Saturday.




We better..     




4 days….  Tick tock


----------



## JKnieper (Nov 27, 2013)

Bow Only said:


> 3:30 game means Verne will call it.  He's terrible.



He really is terrible. We will be at the game and will be spared the suffering of Verne and Gary. I have wondered why CBS hangs on to them.  

We are going to have to play lights out ball on Saturday to make it interesting. I believe that we will do just that.

WDE!


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm leaving in about an hour to head to the Loveliest Village on the Plains and since it's a big game, I went with Club Level seats.  I bought my sister one too since she couldn't afford to go and is an alumni like myself.  It's a new day, and we need to make it happen.  War Eagle!


----------



## mike1225 (Nov 30, 2013)

I'll be watching this one from home. All of you that do have tickets I hope you get to stay until the end & celebrate!! War Eagle!


----------



## weagle (Nov 30, 2013)

WD Game Face on!  Lets go Tigers!


----------



## Bpruitt (Nov 30, 2013)

It should be a great game,hopefully AU pulls it off.Even if they lose,most Auburn fans realize it is a game. I think if UA loses their fans will take it much harder.


----------



## stravis (Nov 30, 2013)

LanierSpots said:


> We better..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2014 WR D'Haquille Williams - "I never nd my life thought I would storm da field ever big win #upset #wareagle #home #au #me 

We might have just solidified D'haquille.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Dec 1, 2013)

Unbelievable!
War Eagle!!!!


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 1, 2013)

My voice is gone, and that was probably the best comeback in college football history.  What a game!  War Eagle.  I'll post some pics later.


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 1, 2013)

Well, I survived that night again.  LOL.   But just barely.  What a game and what a team.   This is why I love college football so much.   We took some lumps last year but we are dishing them out this year.  

Auburn wanted the game more and out played Alabama.  We deserved the win and it was probably the best college football game ever.  And I was right there to see it..   

I have some pictures and once I get some sleep, I will put some of them up…  WDE and on to Atlanta


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 1, 2013)

And to think Auburn was not ranked in the preseason polls.


----------



## JKnieper (Dec 1, 2013)

That was the most insane sporting event I have ever seen.  We took tons of pics and videos but this pic is my favorite.  My wife, son, daughter and I went down on the field after the game for the AU family love-in.  We took tons of pics and vids but this one is my favorite.  This is my son and I touching the spot on the goal line where Chris Davis scored.  It was a very special evening that we will remember forever.  After we went on the field we went up to my buddy's suite and watched the Missouri game and just soaked in what had just happened.  We literally closed down Jordan-Hare a few hours later.

WDE!  
SEC West Champs!


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 1, 2013)

Just a few pictures from yesterdays game….


The first picture is me and Weagle.  Our season tickets are two rows apart.   The second is me and my wife after the game.  

The third is me and Brandon Cox (former AU Qb).  Brandon sits every week between me and Weagle..  


The last two are Pat Dye, who was at our tailgate yesterday before he went on stage and the last is Corso heading to the stage.  Our tailgate is right beside the Gameday stage…


----------



## weagle (Dec 2, 2013)

Great Pictures Spots.  

During the game they were doing one of those JumboTron polls where you sent a text picking your favorite Iron Bowl.  My favorite (1982) wasn't even one of the choices.

Well there's no need to ever run that poll again.  This was the biggest, baddest, monster of an Iron Bowl win ever.

Even impartial pundits from across the nation were calling it the Best Sports Ending EVER.  

Time to put all the focus on Mizzu.

WDE!


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 2, 2013)

weagle said:


> Time to put all the focus on Mizzu.
> 
> WDE!



Yea, Being SEC Champions right now is the biggest thing for us to accomplish.  We can not control the voters..  We must first win one more.  

We ran the ball right down the middle of the field Saturday night just like we have all year and just like everyone said we couldn't.  Marshall threw the ball pretty well and made the passing game work.   Like we were told it wouldn't.  

Today is a day for some people to sit around and try to justify the loss but for us, its a day to move forward.  

Mizz will not be easy.  They are well built.  We will have to lean on the running game and basically out score them.  They have better receivers than Bama or the UGA we played and they have two capable QB's.   We will have to play our best game to beat them..

Cant wait.  Got my tickets yesterday morning.   See y'all in the dome…

WDE


----------



## deerbuster (Dec 2, 2013)

If we are able to stick to our read option game like we did in the 3rd quarter against Bama when we play Mizzou we will come out on top. The intensity has to be there in the Dome on Saturday! WDE.


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 2, 2013)

My SEC Championship tickets will arrive tomorrow.  Anyone else going?      Cant wait to get back in the dome.  I have found memories the last time Auburn was in the dome for the SEC Championship…  

South Carolina was a push over but this one will not be easy.   We are basically going to have to out score Mizz…  Should be a great game

WDE


----------



## JKnieper (Dec 3, 2013)

I think Mizzou matches up as well as any team we have played this year.  It's going to be a heck of a fight.  See you in the dome!


----------



## golffreak (Dec 3, 2013)

Haven't had a chance to chime in since the game. Congrats to all of you Auburn fans. Bama was outplayed and out coached. Even as a Bama fan, seeing that field fill up after the game was nothing shy of awesome. Good luck the rest of the way and keep the crystal in the SEC!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Dec 6, 2013)

golffreak said:


> Haven't had a chance to chime in since the game. Congrats to all of you Auburn fans. Bama was outplayed and out coached. Even as a Bama fan, seeing that field fill up after the game was nothing shy of awesome. Good luck the rest of the way and keep the crystal in the SEC!



^^ like ^^


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Dec 6, 2013)

I am mostly a lurker here but post sometimes. I was at the iron bowl and will be in the dome. Heres a pic of the ole lady





That was the best game of my life. Im gonna take my 15yo daughter to Atlanta tomorrow. She hasnt got to see a really big game in person yet and this will be my first trip to the Ga dome since i worked there when they were building it. I hate going to Atlanta but i think this is worth the hastle.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Dec 6, 2013)

Good luck bump for the SEC championship.
No matter outcome, Awesome season! 
War Eagle!!!!


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 6, 2013)

I'll be there tomorrow too.  The wife and daughter are going with me and I hope they enjoy it as much as I will.  No way to top last Saturday, but not much will.  The 89 Iron Bowl was electric like that, but nothing will top that ending.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Dec 6, 2013)

Well as usual I was supposed to be in NE ARK for ducks but due to snowstorm had to come home. Now I am not able to get the suite I usually get at the dome,soooo I'll be at the house watching from the couch. Hope you guys have fun and pull them thru WDE


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 6, 2013)

I will be there too boys….  Cant wait.  I would leave now if my wife would let me.   LOL

Heading down early to tailgate then watch the game…    War Eagle and lets hope our team is grounded and ready to play


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 6, 2013)

golffreak said:


> Even as a Bama fan, seeing that field fill up after the game was nothing shy of awesome. Good luck the rest of the way and keep the crystal in the SEC!



This flies in the face of all that is holy in the world of cfb.


----------



## mike1225 (Dec 6, 2013)

My son had tickets for tomorrow but I'm still in Kansas holding out for a giant. Have fun at the game & WDE!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Dec 7, 2013)

Auburn showing some love to CGM with a raise to 3.85 million and an additional 250K for each subsequent  year for the next six years.
I like that we're showing the respect but just hope it hasn't distracted him in the least bit this past (and most important) week of practice.
War Eagle & safe travels to all heading to the game.


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 7, 2013)

Auburn fans are everywhere.  This will be like a home game.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Dec 7, 2013)

Id say its 85% Auburn fans.
 Bodda Getta on MARTA was pretty sweet.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Dec 7, 2013)

SEC champions!!!!!
War Eagle!!!


----------



## srb (Dec 7, 2013)

Go Auburn!


----------



## yellowduckdog (Dec 7, 2013)

Spots , weagle an whomever I envy you guys used to follow AU at all the games in the 80's saw BO break one late at GT, Lawyer end around , Aundrey play his self into a 1 st round pick at GT. Jeff Burger at Uga but these last 3 games must have been really something to be at. I have a 14 yo and duck hunt so much... No excuse just different things that cost money. Must have been a great year to be there live , I no it was at home... Results still the same ...WDE SEC champs 

P.S. Also witnessed the hosing of the dogs what a wonderful sight


----------



## mike1225 (Dec 7, 2013)

War Eagle! I also got to see Bo play. Had season tickets the whole time Burger was there. Watched the hosing of Uga myself. Last year was tough but we're back. Made it back to town for the last couple of minutes. Thank God for Espn app.


----------



## Kawaliga (Dec 7, 2013)

War Eagle!!! Lots of sad bammers on here.


----------



## boothy (Dec 7, 2013)

WAR EAGLE! Unbelievable year couldn't be happier for the young men and coaches.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Dec 7, 2013)

Yea baby!!!!!!
National championship game here we come!
Great win Mich. State.
War Eagle!!!!!!


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Dec 8, 2013)

Fan Fare and the Pre-Game Party was awesome. The WIN made it that much better.









WDE!!!!!!!


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 8, 2013)

I've got one up on you guys that watched Bo play, I got to go into the locker room when Bo played.  Even saw Boomer Esiason play in Jordan Hare.  

I won't be able to go to Pasadena, the ATA show starts that Monday.


----------



## JKnieper (Dec 8, 2013)

"Power of Dixie land".  Indeed we are today!


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 8, 2013)

War Eagle guys…  What a night.   Congrats to our guys for a unbelievable season…  SEC champs for the 3rd time in 10 years and another chance for a BCS National Championship.   

We had a awesome day at the dome yesterday.  We had a catered tailgate in the Yellow Parking lot and went back there after the game to watch the Ohio State/Michigan State game.  It was very early today before we left to go home.  LOL

Looks like the wife and I will once again be headed to the BCS National Championship game.  Just can't miss this one.   

Here are a few pictures from last night.   Redemption is sweet..
WDE


----------



## weagle (Dec 9, 2013)

Heck of a tailgate Spots.  It takes some work to do a good tailgate in Atlanta.


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 9, 2013)

weagle said:


> Heck of a tailgate Spots.  It takes some work to do a good tailgate in Atlanta.



Not work.  Just some dough.       Glad I did not have to pay for it..


We picked up a big flip today from Alabama.  Got Bessert, the big DB..   Nice pick up and good to see some bigger kids back there….  Hopefully, the progress with our program will help pick up a few more good kids this cycle..


By the way, I booked my flight tonight.  Get me some tickets.


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 10, 2013)

Lanier, our recruiting is practically over.  All the spots are taken with silent commits.


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 10, 2013)

Bow Only said:


> Lanier, our recruiting is practically over.  All the spots are taken with silent commits.




No such thing as silent commits,


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 18, 2013)

I admit it.   I was wrong.   He stuck with us.   Very happy to have him.  Our receiving corp will be sick next year with Him, Coates and Louis…

http://auburn.247sports.com/Article/5-star-Dhaquille-Williams-sticks-with-Auburn-166777


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 18, 2013)

Today was a great day for Auburn.  They signed the #1 Juco WR, #1 Juco DE, #1 Juco Safety, and the #1 Juco Center.  They are early enrollees so they'll get a jump start on next year.  That's three 4 stars and a 5 star.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Dec 18, 2013)

LanierSpots said:


> I admit it.   I was wrong.   He stuck with us.   Very happy to have him.  Our receiving corp will be sick next year with Him, Coates and Louis…
> 
> http://auburn.247sports.com/Article/5-star-Dhaquille-Williams-sticks-with-Auburn-166777



Also got #1 (or close )DL,DB ,OL coming in early to count on last years total.


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 20, 2013)

One of the guys on another board I use placed a $100 bet on Auburn back in the preseason to win it all.   It was a 5000/1 odds.   

If Auburn wins, he gets 50K.   I can't imagine what it must be like right now waiting on the game knowing you have 50K on a game played by college kids.


----------



## weagle (Dec 20, 2013)

LanierSpots said:


> One of the guys on another board I use placed a $100 bet on Auburn back in the preseason to win it all.   It was a 5000/1 odds.
> 
> If Auburn wins, he gets 50K.   I can't imagine what it must be like right now waiting on the game knowing you have 50K on a game played by college kids.



That's awesome.


----------



## Bow Only (Dec 21, 2013)

That was the most foolish and potentially the best bet I've ever seen.


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 24, 2013)

Well, our trip is all planning and booked.  Flying out to San Francisco for two days, then spending a day and a half driving down the coast towards Pasadena on HWY 1..   Cant wait to see the coast out there.   

Got decent seats at the game and will be flying out on Tuesday headed back to Georgia.   

Looking forward to the game and the trip.  My wife has always wanted to see San Fran and even though it will be a short trip, we can certainly get a taste of it along with the western coast….

Hopefully, we can bring back the crystal like we did when we traveled to Glendale…..

War Eagle guys and Merry Christmas to all of you…


----------



## 500 S&W (Dec 24, 2013)

LanierSpots said:


> Well, our trip is all planning and booked.  Flying out to San Francisco for two days, then spending a day and a half driving down the coast towards Pasadena on HWY 1..   Cant wait to see the coast out there.
> 
> Got decent seats at the game and will be flying out on Tuesday headed back to Georgia.
> 
> ...



Have fun  in Frisco. Two things you definately dont want to miss are:
1. Visit Alcatraz! (Pre order your passes)
2. Fishermans Warf with Boudin Bakery! (Sourdough bread!)

Sean


----------



## golffreak (Dec 25, 2013)

Have a good and save trip Spots.


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 27, 2013)

golffreak said:


> Have a good and save trip Spots.



Thanks man…  Looking forward to it just as much as I was in 2010…


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 27, 2013)

I think my favorite part was "I don't even think Auburn will score".   Lutz


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Dec 27, 2013)

Safe travels spots. Drove from LA to SanFran on US 1 when I was a teenager. That is a curvy cliff ridden road. Monterey was cool and really enjoyed watching the otters there. 
War Eagle & bring home another NC!


----------



## mike1225 (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks For posting the video! War Eagle!


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 28, 2013)

Nice flip from UGA yesterday


@Russ_Dont98: If you really know me you would know that I will continue playing football at the University of........................AUBURN!!!! #WDE ??   

Now if we can close with Rashaan Evans and
Andrew Williams we will have a fantastic class.  Especially
at LB..

All our big recruits commit to The University of Auburn


----------



## huntin4bucks (Dec 29, 2013)

war eagle, lets scalp those ingins


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 2, 2014)

Leaving in the morning.  War Eagle people.  This video makes me want to hit someone….


----------



## weagle (Jan 2, 2014)

LanierSpots said:


> Leaving in the morning.  War Eagle people.  This video makes me want to hit someone….



I had to put my mouthpiece in after watching that.

Have a great trip and pull the Tigers through.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 3, 2014)

Looks like it is up to us guys.  Things could not be better right now.  We are better as the underdog and when its Auburn against the world, we usually come through.

I am really looking forward to seeing my first game in the Rose Bowl stadium and my second BCS National Championship live.     Gonna be a tough one but I think we will be fine.  Lots of people on this site and others who are not giving us much respect.  But we have all been through that before

War Eagle and lets finish this..


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Jan 7, 2014)

Great season boys!!
Looking forward to that much needed help in the secondary next year.
War Eagle!!!!


----------



## boothy (Jan 7, 2014)

WDE!  Unbelievable year!  Proud of the young men and coaches on a great season.  Can't wait to do it all over again next year.


----------



## Bow Only (Jan 7, 2014)

Special teams cost us.  With the defensive talent we're getting,  we'll be back.  Great season.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 8, 2014)

Well, we finally got back home from Pasadena last night.  We had a great trip out to Cali.  Spent a few days in San Francisco, one driving down the coastline and a day at the game.  The scenery was great and our trip went off without a hitch

Hated the game ended up like it did but I am very proud of this team.  There will never be another 2010 for Auburn.  There is just no way but I think this Auburn team in one of my favorites of all time.  They were fighters when nobody said they could.   

I guess its fitting that they basically lost the game Monday night by a special teams play.  We won a few that way this year so I guess we deserved that one.

Our offense basically outplayed FSU and our defense played as well or even better than the FSU did.  Just one lost moment on the kick off cost us.   When Tre scored late in the 4th I was concerned as our defense was getting a little tired but I was hoping we could hold them off.  When they called Chris for PI on what was almost the last play of the game, I knew it was over.

I am already looking forward to next year.  We are not losing much and we can replace what we are losing so I think we should be strong again.  I just hope they are as hungry as this years team..

A few pictures from our trip and War Eagle to all of you Auburn fans.  It was a fantastic season and it looks like we are building a Championship program now.  Not just Championship teams…

Ryan


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Jan 8, 2014)

Great pictures Spots, glad y'all had a good trip and made it home safely. Sure wish the boys could have held up another minute and a half.
Looking forward to a good solid recruiting class and a lot of help in the secondary. Hopefully they'll get some experience the first half of 2014 and be ready for what is arguably going to be the toughest 2nd half in college football.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jan 8, 2014)

Great pics , looking forward to next year as well the future looks bright


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Jan 11, 2014)

Pics were awesome. I bet that game was a blast. I was lucky enough to get to go to the Bama game and the SECCG. Im looking forward to September already (K State game). My wifes family is from Kansas so we are going to Manhatten in Sept.


----------



## huntin4bucks (Jan 11, 2014)

next year will be even better, I will go on record saying Cameron payne will break many records at rb next year. war eagle and very proud of our coaches and players,


----------



## Bow Only (Jan 11, 2014)

Watch the final play again.  If Slade makes a block, Mason can stay going down the sideline.  He still had 3 or 4 to beat, but he had 3 or 4 blockers too.  It would have been crazy because he would have at least been in open field.  Great game, Auburn just couldn't get it done.  The future is bright.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jan 11, 2014)

BUMP ttt it's great to be an AU tiger


----------



## weagle (Jan 11, 2014)

huntin4bucks said:


> next year will be even better, I will go on record saying Cameron payne will break many records at rb next year. war eagle and very proud of our coaches and players,



I'm with you.  I think Tre was getting all of the carries because he had the best chemistry with Nick Marshal and didn't turn the ball over.  I think C.A-P and Grant and Peyton Barber may be more talented.  

We will be wearing the target next year.  No sneaking up on anyone.  I'm feeling very good about 2014.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Jan 12, 2014)

weagle said:


> I'm with you.  I think Tre was getting all of the carries because he had the best chemistry with Nick Marshal and didn't turn the ball over.  I think C.A-P and Grant and Peyton Barber may be more talented.
> 
> We will be wearing the target next year.  No sneaking up on anyone.  I'm feeling very good about 2014.



I have been saying the same thing all year. I think really like the running style of CAP.


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Jan 12, 2014)

Any of yall notice something a little strange during the game? 
Ill give you a hint Cody Parkey was injured in practice and down played it to the coaching staff. Yep, a very credible source told me that today. More details coming soon.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jan 17, 2014)

WDE nice to be where we are going into 2014 compared to others or us last year


----------



## huntin4bucks (Jan 18, 2014)

*even with out schedule i see auburn winning west*

and having to play gamecocks in same year yet again, reminds me of 2010, oh its great to be a auburn tiger, our hardest rd game will not even be bama, nor uga, but a team in the west that we go to, ole miss , is on the rise, but auburn will find a way to win all in our conf.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Jan 26, 2014)

Dee Ford had a great day today and was named MVP in the senior bowl.
His leadership and play will be missed, I hope he goes high in the draft.
War Eagle!


----------



## Bow Only (Jan 26, 2014)

Evans is in the House this weekend.  If we finish with him, in addition to Smith and Williams, that's a strong finish.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jan 26, 2014)

Bow Only said:


> Evans is in the House this weekend.  If we finish with him, in addition to Smith and Williams, that's a strong finish.



And a strong defense


----------



## Kawaliga (Jan 26, 2014)

I hope we get Evans, but have my doubts. I'll bet Dinky promised him lots of good stuff.


----------



## weagle (Jan 26, 2014)

2013 was awesome.  

It's time for a 2014 thread 

WDE!


----------



## yellowduckdog (Feb 5, 2014)

Agreed new thread needed ,great recruiting day for AU filled a lot of needs...  WDE


----------

